# .308 or .300blk?



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm in the market for a new rifle, and I've narrowed my options down to 2 rifles! The first one is a Remington 700sps .308, it comes with 20" heavy bbl, threaded bbl, magpul hunter 700 stock with AR mag well adapter, original hogue rubber over moulded stock and stock trigger! Price: $1300 canadian
Next rifle is a Remington 700sps .300blk. Comes with 16" heavy, threaded bbl, Hogue rubber over moulded stock, timney trigger! Price: $1000 canadian

I have a 700 in .243, but want something with more punch, and something I can have fun with out at the range! I've always wanted .308 and it was my first choice! Then I got looking at .300blk, I was curious as to how the .300blk is! Obviously there is a huge difference between both rounds. But I like the fact that the 300blk can be used in 5.56 Pmags, and huge benefits include using it in my RA XCR-L which is a multi cal semi auto, the bolt and firing pin all remain the same, just need to swap out bbl's and I'm ready to shoot .300blk! 
What are your thoughts on the two cal's?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I would go with .308 for one reason, ammo availability. 

There's a HUGE selection of .308 rounds out there, and you can often find good pricing if you are patient and look hard.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I would go with .308 for one reason, ammo availability.
> 
> There's a HUGE selection of .308 rounds out there, and you can often find good pricing if you are patient and look hard.


I agree! $1.20/rnd for blk or just under a $1 for surplus .308


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I would go with .308 for one reason, ammo availability.
> 
> There's a HUGE selection of .308 rounds out there, and you can often find good pricing if you are patient and look hard.


I agree with my man Salty.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I agree with my man Salty.


308 hands down, availability.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

308 for the reasons above, unless this will be a dedicated suppressor platform.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

308 yup. Roy


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The only way I like .300 black is to have a small portable package. I would've never bought into the .300 blackout if I were limited to a bolt gun. 

I have a couple Ar .300 blacks and a single shot .300 black. I only bought the single shot because it was cheap and I had already bought into keeping the ammo. 

I can get .300 blackout ammo everywhere I buy ammo. 17.00 for 20 rounds is the single box average price. 

To answer your particular question as you have asked, I'd go with the 308.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

For a bolt gun .308 all the way.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If you are ever going hunting the 308


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> If you are ever going hunting the 308


One of the more capable weapons for hunting 2 legged critters I suppose...FN SCAR 17 Large! 
View attachment 15077


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Two very different chamberings designed to accomplish two different things.

Think of the 300 BO as a AR friendly answer to 7.62x39 performance in an auto loader or single shot with a much better bullet selection than youd have in the 7.62x39. The 300 Black Out closely approaches that level of ballistics, not quiet but very close. Its a very efficient and a very economical chambering except when purchasing commercial loaded ammo when compared to other options.

The 308...well it can do just about anything the Black Out can accomplish only do it out to about 600-800 yards depending on your skill level with the platform your using. It will be a pretty sizable step up compared to your 243. You live in a area where Bears can be an issue depending on exactly where your at, the 308 can handle that problem with a hell of a lot more authority than the Black Out or the 243 can 8 days a week!

If your a reloader...the Black Out is a cheaper option in the long run in most cases *IF* it has enough power/effective range for you to accomplish what your going to ask of it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The 300 blk is just a 30/30 or similar to the AK/SKS round 762-39. It doesn't have more power then a 243 and isn't even close to the 308. Take a few minutes and read a ballistic chart. You can subsonic a 308 like a 300 blk. But you will never shoot a 1000 yards or have the punch of the 308 with the 300blk.

It's like looking for a truck and comparing a Ranger to a F-350 just because they are both black.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

TreeO8


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Chipper said:


> The 300 blk is just a 30/30 or similar to the AK/SKS round 762-39. It doesn't have more power then a 243 and isn't even close to the 308. Take a few minutes and read a ballistic chart. You can subsonic a 308 like a 300 blk. But you will never shoot a 1000 yards or have the punch of the 308 with the 300blk.
> 
> It's like looking for a truck and comparing a Ranger to a F-350 just because they are both black.


Like I mentioned, I am not sizing the two up beside each other! I want a new rifle to have some fun with! Obviously the .308 if I'm using it for hunting! But the 300blk would be fun to get to know!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

And I would never buy a ford! I'm a Tacoma guy!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> One of the more capable weapons for hunting 2 legged critters I suppose...FN SCAR 17 Large!
> View attachment 15077


Those are pretty nice! Almost went for one, but i decided on the RA XCR-L multi cal, in 5.56 and 7 62x39! I love my XCR! she comes on every outing and gets lots of range time!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I think it's a really neat round, and would be fun to reload!


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

because your looking at a bolt gun go with the 308. 

300blk is a good round don't get me wrong but its not as good for hunting or distance shooting.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If you are thinking in a prepper/survival mindset-- the 308 is the choice!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

.308, ammo availability and variety, better ballistics at long range


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> .308, ammo availability and variety, better ballistics at long range


Remember also every split neck .223 or 5.56 round is a NEW 300 BLK round waiting to get out....Don't throw em away!

I just took 2500 old range brass and made 2500+ rounds of 300 Blackout... By the time I throw 16.5 grains of H110 a Cheap primer and a mass bought speer 125 grain TNT bullet in em I'll have 26 cents in em each! Not exactly a sniper round but just as effective as an AK at 440 yards with a 9 inch pistol barrel!

300 blackout ammo is out there for reloaders....cheaper than .308 too!...Just a little more fun to make it!






Info on the .300 AC Blackout..

300 AAC BLACKOUT (300BLK)


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have and will always have lots of 5.56 brass kicking around! I'm just looking for something different amd fun to shoot and reload! It's going to be my hobby rifle!!! Haters gon hate!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

IMO easy call 308


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

If it's going to be set up as a rifle, I'd go 308.
If it's to be set up as a pistol, I'd go 300blk!



.


----------



## thezoltar (Feb 24, 2016)

The 308 is a serious round, the 300BO is in my view much more fun. If you reload the 300BO will keep you busy and chuckling, especially if you shoot suppressed. I have both and the 308 will definitely reach out to 600+ social distances very easily. The 300BO is easy to reload in many various configurations and is equally as accurate but at half the distance of the 308. Cost is lower when reloading 300BO meaning you will definitely shoot more. I vote for fun.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

jro1 said:


> I agree! $1.20/rnd for blk or just under a $1 for surplus .308


Holy Cow, perhaps in Canada, here it's available brass case reloadable for .50 cents a round or less... much less if you don't mind steel case.

https://www.targetsportsusa.com/magtech-cbc-762x51mm-308-win-nato-ammo-147-gr-fmj-762le-p-3646.aspx


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Chipper said:


> The 300 blk is just a 30/30 or similar to the AK/SKS round 762-39. It doesn't have more power then a 243 and isn't even close to the 308. Take a few minutes and read a ballistic chart. You can subsonic a 308 like a 300 blk. But you will never shoot a 1000 yards or have the punch of the 308 with the 300blk.
> 
> It's like looking for a truck and comparing a Ranger to a F-350 just because they are both black.


To be honest, few if any shooters can fire a gun chambered in .308 accurately at 1,000 yards. I'm a hell of a shot, and I can't do it. My wife is better than I am, and she can't do it. I don't actually know ANYBODY personally that can accurately shoot a gong-sized target consistently at 1,000 yards with a .308 unless it's a high dollar hot custom loaded 175 grain bullet out of a heavy (long) barreled bolt gun set up for just going long. You ain't a gonna do it with a regular ole gun-store .308 and some white box. Scope's going to cost you about what a moderately priced used car runs.

IMHO I think it's unrealistic and not very helpful to advise people the viability of a gun by considering 1,000 yard shots as a factor, unless they plan to use the gun for long-range hunting/sniping as it's primary use... Heck, I don't have 120 open yards of ground on my whole 40 acres, why would I need a gun that can shoot longer than that? I don't, I am much more concerned about stopping power, weight, expense, durability and ability to work in all conditions than I am long-range performance.

To each their own.

Having said all of this, I don't care for the .300 Blackout round, I'd rather go 7.62x39, MUCH cheaper to own and operate for nearly identical ballistic performance.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

jro1 said:


> I'm in the market for a new rifle, and I've narrowed my options down to 2 rifles! The first one is a Remington 700sps .308, it comes with 20" heavy bbl, threaded bbl, magpul hunter 700 stock with AR mag well adapter, original hogue rubber over moulded stock and stock trigger! Price: $1300 canadian
> Next rifle is a Remington 700sps .300blk. Comes with 16" heavy, threaded bbl, Hogue rubber over moulded stock, timney trigger! Price: $1000 canadian
> 
> I have a 700 in .243, but want something with more punch, and something I can have fun with out at the range! I've always wanted .308 and it was my first choice! Then I got looking at .300blk, I was curious as to how the .300blk is! Obviously there is a huge difference between both rounds. But I like the fact that the 300blk can be used in 5.56 Pmags, and huge benefits include using it in my RA XCR-L which is a multi cal semi auto, the bolt and firing pin all remain the same, just need to swap out bbl's and I'm ready to shoot .300blk!
> What are your thoughts on the two cal's?


IMO get the .308, the ammo is at least as cheap, it has more power and Sooooo much longer range, and when SHTF it will be easy to find .308 lying around.

Even reloading how many people have dies for a 300 Black Out?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

308 hands down and going away. While I'll admit that I like to play with odd or new calibers, when it come to my survival, I tend to stick to the tried and true. Such calibers.as the 22LR, 9mm, .357, 45ACP, .223/5.56, and .308/7.62x5 are my go to choices. YMMV


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> To be honest, few if any shooters can fire a gun chambered in .308 accurately at 1,000 yards. I'm a hell of a shot, and I can't do it. My wife is better than I am, and she can't do it. I don't actually know ANYBODY personally that can accurately shoot a gong-sized target consistently at 1,000 yards with a .308 unless it's a high dollar hot custom loaded 175 grain bullet out of a heavy (long) barreled bolt gun set up for just going long. You ain't a gonna do it with a regular ole gun-store .308 and some white box. Scope's going to cost you about what a moderately priced used car runs.
> 
> IMHO I think it's unrealistic and not very helpful to advise people the viability of a gun by considering 1,000 yard shots as a factor, unless they plan to use the gun for long-range hunting/sniping as it's primary use... Heck, I don't have 120 open yards of ground on my whole 40 acres, why would I need a gun that can shoot longer than that? I don't, I am much more concerned about stopping power, weight, expense, durability and ability to work in all conditions than I am long-range performance.
> 
> ...


Well the black powder ML guys do that with OPEN sights:

NMLRA Long Range Matches ? Camp Atterbury | National Muzzle Loading Rifle Association

http://britishmilitariaforums.yuku.com/topic/2100/Long-Range-Muzzle-Loading

Long Range Muzzle Loading
Lead [-]

avatar

Sergeant Major

Posts: 496

Jul 14 05 10:28 AM

Lieutenant

Reply Quote More
My Recent Posts

Tags : None
Long range shooting as a sport developed in the UK along with the Volunteer movement (akin to the US National guard) and the founding of the NRA in Great Britain in 1859. From the first NRA Championship Meeting on Wimbledon Common in 1860 matches were at ranges up to 1000 yards.

A special class of target rifle developed during the 1860's and 70's to meet the demands of the long range riflemen. This class of muzzle loading target rifle never developed in the US. By the time the US got into the serious game of long range target shooting (Creedmoor range did not open until 1873)breech loaders were being used. Famously Sharps and Remington introduced their long range rifles for the 1874 match at Creedmoor between the USA and Ireland.

Following principles established by Joseph Whitworth, gun makers in the UK developed the 'small-bore' target rifle. The majority of these rifles were around .451 calibre, and the term 'small-bore' was used to distinguish them from the 'large-bore' service rifle of .577 calibre. Captain Heaton, in his 1864 'Notes on Rifle Shooting' describes a number of small-bore rifles: Baker, Beasley, Bissell, Crockart, Edge, Henry, Kerr, Lancaster, Newton, Parsons, Rigby, Turner and Whitworth. These are just a few of the gun makers
connected with the history of the small-bore rifle.

The early rifles outwardly appeared much the same as the service arm of issue, it being the bore and form of rifling where the major difference lay. Towards the end of the decade of the 1860's the small-bore rifle had evolved into a highly specialised form of target rifle. The full length military stock had reduced to a half stock (incorporating a 'pistol grip') and the ramrod was no longer attached to the rifle stock. These features allowed more weight to be concentrated in the barrel (the overall weight limit of the rifle being restricted to 10lb for NRA competitions). Open sights had been replaced with aperture sights taking interchangeable elements, and incorporating a spirit level to eliminate cant.

Pictured below is an orginal Whitworth full match rifle.

In the right hands these rifles are extremely accurate. One notable achievement was made by J.K.Milner of Ireland, firing at Creedmoor in the Centennial Match of 1876. Using a Rigby muzzle loading match rifle he scored an unprecedented 15 consecutive bulls-eyes at 1000 yards. No sighters were
permitted.

The modern use of muzzle loading rifles for long range shooting has been practised by members of the Muzzle Loaders Association of Great Britain (MLAGB - www.mlagb.com) since the 1960's. It is a growing discipline and the 5th World Championships are being held at Bisley, Surrey, England in September this year. Events are fired at 300, 500, 600, 900 and 1000 yards. More information >
5th Long Range World Championships

Original and reproduction rifles are permitted in the championships. A typical specification for a rifle would be:

.45 cal percussion rifle
Weight 12lbs (in the 19th century weight was restricted to 10lb. Modern
rules permit up to 15lb)
34-36" barrel
1:18 twist
Aperture sights
530 grain bullet
Typical charges 85 grains Swiss 2f or 90-100 grains Swiss 1.5f.

Below are three modern reproductions:

Top to bottom:
- Intermarco Creedmoor
- Custom built rifle by S.Gardiner of London
- Pedersoli Gibbs

Shooting in the 19th century did not permit artificial support, including slings. Shooters fired prone, unsupported, or from the back position. Modern rules permit the use of a two point sling for ranges up to 600 yards (see Whitworth rifle picture above) and shooting is from the prone position. At ranges greater than 600 yards a wrist rest may be used, or the shooter can fire from the back position - as shown below.

Cross sticks or other support of the rifle are not permitted.

Nothing beats experience in the discipline of long range muzzle loading. Rifle, equipment and to an extent the shooter can be tuned for optimum performance at shorter ranges, and the mid-range shooting of 200 to 600 yards offers valuable opportunity to learn. At longer distances the shooter really needs to get to the range and start to learn the effects that changing wind and atmospheric conditions have on the flight of the bullet. It is a challenging discipline but ultimately rewarding and the thrill of seeing the target drop below the mantlet at 1000 yards and reappear with a V-bull scored really has to be felt!

David
David Minshall


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well the black powder ML guys do that with OPEN sights:
> 
> NMLRA Long Range Matches ? Camp Atterbury | National Muzzle Loading Rifle Association


Gah
Sorry didn't read every single post, but WTF why are you talking about 1000 yards?

Any serious 300 black out fan isn't thinking about shooting 300 yards, but a serious .308 shooter can do 400 yards without breaking a sweat... Ok for you .308 shooters that don't agree aim 14 inches high at 400 yards, for you 300 blackout shooters, crap I don't know... when your barrel is above your rear sight, squeeze one off and see if anyone ducks.

.308 is a great 1000 yard round but it takes disipline, the .300 blackout... I'm not going to be said it can't be done but not with the reliability of the .308.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well the black powder ML guys do that with OPEN sights:
> 
> NMLRA Long Range Matches ? Camp Atterbury | National Muzzle Loading Rifle Association


Again, I'm not saying it's impossible, just that it's not really IMHO a very important part of what most shooters do. By all means if long distance shooting is your thing, then go all out! But... for most of us, a "long" shot is 500 yards.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Gah
> Sorry didn't read every single post, but WTF why are you talking about 1000 yards?
> 
> Any serious 300 black out fan isn't thinking about shooting 300 yards, but a serious .308 shooter can do 400 yards without breaking a sweat... Ok for you .308 shooters that don't agree aim 14 inches high at 400 yards, for you 300 blackout shooters, crap I don't know... when your barrel is above your rear sight, squeeze one off and see if anyone ducks.
> ...


Let me help... .300 blackout's drop at 1,000 yards is about 30 feet or so, more or less. SO, yeah, it's possible to hit something, but that's kinda a BIG drop to aim at.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Gah
> Sorry didn't read every single post, but WTF why are you talking about 1000 yards?
> 
> Any serious 300 black out fan isn't thinking about shooting 300 yards, but a serious .308 shooter can do 400 yards without breaking a sweat... Ok for you .308 shooters that don't agree aim 14 inches high at 400 yards, for you 300 blackout shooters, crap I don't know... when your barrel is above your rear sight, squeeze one off and see if anyone ducks.
> ...


Then try a ML BP rifle:

Gibbs rifles for sale, historical Gibbs rifles by Pedersoli.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Again, I'm not saying it's impossible, just that it's not really IMHO a very important part of what most shooters do. By all means if long distance shooting is your thing, then go all out! But... for most of us, a "long" shot is 500 yards.


A great point

Under controlled conditions a rifle can be made to do impressive things, Shooting a 500 yard target with a precision made muzzle loader or shoot 1000 yards with a modern day rifle isn't hard if you have 5 minutes to make the shot, a custom built gun and range flags out to show your the wind drift. (ok not that important for the 500 yard people but critical for the 1000 crowd.)

I agree a long shot under field conditions is 500 yards, let alone the temp, how hard you went up the mountain to make the shot, and the wind, if you can consitantly make anywhere near a 500 yard shot in field conditions, my hat off to you.

I'm just saying I've been using stoney point shooting sticks for years and have made a few of them.

Amazon.com : Hammers 39" bungee corded collapsible shooting stick stix bipod : Gun Monopods Bipods And Accessories : Sports & Outdoors

Even if you are a good shot, they will make you a better one.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> Remember also every split neck .223 or 5.56 round is a NEW 300 BLK round waiting to get out....Don't throw em away!
> 
> I just took 2500 old range brass and made 2500+ rounds of 300 Blackout... By the time I throw 16.5 grains of H110 a Cheap primer and a mass bought speer 125 grain TNT bullet in em I'll have 26 cents in em each! Not exactly a sniper round but just as effective as an AK at 440 yards with a 9 inch pistol barrel!
> 
> 300 blackout ammo is out there for reloaders....cheaper than .308 too!...Just a little more fun to make it!





> The 308 is a serious round, the 300BO is in my view much more fun. If you reload the 300BO will keep you busy and chuckling, especially if you shoot suppressed. I have both and the 308 will definitely reach out to 600+ social distances very easily. The 300BO is easy to reload in many various configurations and is equally as accurate but at half the distance of the 308. Cost is lower when reloading 300BO meaning you will definitely shoot more. I vote for fun.


I own both, reload for both and shoot the hell out of both, and they are both great rounds. If its more fun than hunting involved in the equation then 300 BO is probably the way to go. You already reload, if you have access to brass, then heck yeah, run with it! I almost never shoot the AK, SKS or Handi-Rifle since I seriously took a look at the Black Out.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I have both calibers. The 308 is the 700 Varmint and 300 Blk is AR. I use the 300 way more often, my ammo comes from Ozark Ordnance. Inexpensive but good quality ammo, average less .50 a round with reloadable brass. I have gotten it for as low as .33 around. My 300 blk takes all normal size game in my area. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

300 BLK is also good for training newer shooter or smaller shooters. I shoot mine out to 300 yards but no farther. I normally stick to 100 and 200 with it. I am only punching holes in paper with it so the 300 yard shots are normally just to hit the 12 inch diamond hanging there. 

I have more fun with my 300BLK than I do with the 223/5.56 guns. I think I have only put 200 rounds of 223 down range in the last year compared to 1000 rounds of the 300 BLK. 

I also shoot a lot of 308 Winchester. Lately I have been shooting 165 grain cast bullets out of my 700 to 200 yards. It is a pleasent load and a challenge to get groups under 3 1/2" at 200. 

For a fun gun that can do some serious close in work ( sub 200) get the 300. For a fun gun that can do serious work at close, medium and long range go for the 308. 

In any case it is your money, use it like you want to.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

308 is here to stay.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

The .308 Win/7.62 NATO gives you a capability that you don't currently have. The 300 blackout just gives you more of what you already have. The Bolt Action Remington 700 with a 20 inch barrel isn't the rifle for 1000 yard F-class shooting. But it should be fine for target shooting out to 800 yards. Remember that an MOA rifle isn't going to hold a 10 inch circle at 1000 yards, but it will hold 10 inches at 800 yards if the shooter can keep up his/her end of the deal.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

.308 is the only way to go if you want high power .


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

jro1 said:


> I'm in the market for a new rifle, and I've narrowed my options down to 2 rifles! The first one is a Remington 700sps .308, it comes with 20" heavy bbl, threaded bbl, magpul hunter 700 stock with AR mag well adapter, original hogue rubber over moulded stock and stock trigger! Price: $1300 canadian
> Next rifle is a Remington 700sps .300blk. Comes with 16" heavy, threaded bbl, Hogue rubber over moulded stock, timney trigger! Price: $1000 canadian
> 
> I have a 700 in .243, but want something with more punch, and something I can have fun with out at the range! I've always wanted .308 and it was my first choice! Then I got looking at .300blk, I was curious as to how the .300blk is! Obviously there is a huge difference between both rounds. But I like the fact that the 300blk can be used in 5.56 Pmags, and huge benefits include using it in my RA XCR-L which is a multi cal semi auto, the bolt and firing pin all remain the same, just need to swap out bbl's and I'm ready to shoot .300blk!
> What are your thoughts on the two cal's?


Is that a serious question? 308 of course. It is just such a capable round, whereas blackout is just a curiosity (really more of a one hit wonder.)


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sounds to me your looking for a brush gun not a long range popper
so get what you want 
I agree with salt n pepper 300 is just an 7.62x39 copy -it was designed so the goofballs can use AR mags with ak bullets. the AK round is way more effective in cost and availability and works great as a brush gun.
what shooting targets at 1000 yards has to do with this equation I have no idea I guess some people just have to much BS on their breath and the Black powder rant from crazy pissed off trapper I fail to see how that helps this guy figure out what he wants.
if I was in Canada and already had a .243 I would go 308 why? cause you already have a more effective round than either the 300 or the 7.62x39 right there in that 243 but cost is a factor you probably pay as much for 308 as you do for 243 
so I would trade the 243 and use only the 308 save myself some dough and possibly get a 12 gauge with the left over.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> sounds to me your looking for a brush gun not a long range popper
> so get what you want
> I agree with salt n pepper 300 is just an 7.62x39 copy -it was designed so the goofballs can use AR mags with ak bullets. the AK round is way more effective in cost and availability and works great as a brush gun.
> what shooting targets at 1000 yards has to do with this equation I have no idea I guess some people just have to much BS on their breath and the Black powder rant from crazy pissed off trapper I fail to see how that helps this guy figure out what he wants.
> ...


Just wanted to point out what a good rifle will do in good hands. Even if it is BP ML.

Most people can't hit a barn door at 200yds with a 308 as they _never practice_ enough. If I was in Canada I'd consider a 303 enfield as it will kill them all, is accurate, *lots cheaper*, and lots of ammo available in the great white north.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> sounds to me your looking for a brush gun not a long range popper
> so get what you want
> I agree with salt n pepper 300 is just an 7.62x39 copy -it was designed so the goofballs can use AR mags with ak bullets. the AK round is way more effective in cost and availability and works great as a brush gun.
> what shooting targets at 1000 yards has to do with this equation I have no idea I guess some people just have to much BS on their breath and the Black powder rant from crazy pissed off trapper I fail to see how that helps this guy figure out what he wants.
> ...


Just wanted to point out what a good rifle will do in good hands. Even if it is BP ML.

Most people can't hit a barn door at 200yds with a 308 as they _never practice_ enough. If I was in Canada I'd consider a 303 enfield as it will kill them all, is accurate, *lots cheaper*, and lots of ammo available in the great white north.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jro1 said:


> I'm in the market for a new rifle, and I've narrowed my options down to 2 rifles! The first one is a Remington 700sps .308, it comes with 20" heavy bbl, threaded bbl, magpul hunter 700 stock with AR mag well adapter, original hogue rubber over moulded stock and stock trigger! Price: $1300 canadian
> Next rifle is a Remington 700sps .300blk. Comes with 16" heavy, threaded bbl, Hogue rubber over moulded stock, timney trigger! Price: $1000 canadian
> 
> I have a 700 in .243, but want something with more punch, and something I can have fun with out at the range! I've always wanted .308 and it was my first choice! Then I got looking at .300blk, I was curious as to how the .300blk is! Obviously there is a huge difference between both rounds. But I like the fact that the 300blk can be used in 5.56 Pmags, and huge benefits include using it in my RA XCR-L which is a multi cal semi auto, the bolt and firing pin all remain the same, just need to swap out bbl's and I'm ready to shoot .300blk!
> What are your thoughts on the two cal's?


Remington is for shotguns. Snag a Ruger.


----------

